# Need some help with extracting



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

So I'm trying to unzip this file for rooting here.

I for some dang reason can not figure out what in the heck i'm doing wrong.

Please help and feel free to flame me into an eternal damnation. I know I deserve it but it's one of those days.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Won't 7zip or WinRAR work?


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

nope


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it the link for the "Proper stock rooted image"?


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

7zip says it can't open


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

yes


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

hank3fan said:


> 7zip says it can't open


You may have a bad download if 7zip cannot extract it. The file size should be around a 1gb if I remember correctly.


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> You may have a bad download if 7zip cannot extract it. The file size should be around a 1gb if I remember correctly.


it's only 13kb. Don't know what else to do. Anyone want to recommend a good rooting method other than this one.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

hank3fan said:


> it's only 13kb. Don't know what else to do. Anyone want to recommend a good rooting method other than this one.


Is this for Verizon's SGS3?

Try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792342


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

yes and thank you. I was actually just reading this over.


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

im rooted
thanks guys


----------



## Marising (Aug 22, 2012)

hank3fan said:


> So I'm trying to unzip this file for rooting here.
> 
> I for some dang reason can not figure out what in the heck i'm doing wrong.
> 
> Please help and feel free to flame me into an eternal damnation. I know I deserve it but it's one of those days.


 ThisI just means you didn't install utorrent. Download utorrent and then download this file inside utorrent. Then it will be around 1.5gb. Then you can extract it with winzip or 7zip.


----------

